# Watery Omelet



## daragm (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok, I know that making Omelets should be a "basic" skill, but lately I have been having a problem with getting the "top" of the omelet to set before folding it over. I use only 3 eggs in a non-stick pan - no water or milk added to the eggs, just salt. I do tilt the pan, and stir to get the topsides to run under until the bottom sets and turns a beautiful pale golden color. The top still has some "liquid" egg, so to keep the bottom of the omelet from going dark, I begin to fold and fill the omelet - turn onto plate, hoping the inside uncooked egg will cook on the plate. It doesn't. Cut into the omelet and a bit of watery egg begins to run out. Any help?


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Cover the pan briefly after folding. This holds the heat in and finishes the cooking. If you ever seen/used the hinged omlet pans, that's what you're doing when you "close the pan halfs".


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

To improve your technique, click here

I cook mine in clarified butter.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

A good pan is imperative. A steel omelet pan is the best because there are no angles, allowing you to make a smooth, round omelet. The pan is indestructible, and for that reason well suited to restaurant use. If it is not used practically every day, however, the eggs will stick. Therefore, a nonstick omelet pan is probably best for home use.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Try using a 1" larger pan.

Kuan


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

If my omlet looks like it's taking too long to set up on the top I stick it under the broiler for about 10 - 15 seconds. 

Jock


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

In my catering days I must have flipped several thousand of omelets. But to tell you the truth it wasn't until years later that I actually perfected cooking an omelet. I never figured it out, my hubby did... and had to teach me.

I swear the secret to a perfect omelet is the addition of a little milk and the most important thing is using med to low heat! It makes all the difference. Keeps your eggs light and fluffy and the center sets with-out coloring. 


I believe your heat is too high. 


I'm definately an omelet snob, don't like the effect the broiler has on eggs or thin omelets cooked on the griddle or ones so over-loaded you can't find the egg holding the filling. If your ever in Chicago "Michals" on North Ave. has the most auesome omelets!


----------



## daragm (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the many responses - I think the too high heat and possibly not working with room temperature eggs may be the most of my problems. Too high heat cooked the bottom too fast and with the eggs, still cool from the refrig, the top never gets a chance to warm up to cook. I was using Jaques Pepin's recipes for Omelets and he says High heat is the way to go. This has worked well for French classic omelets for me - but my "american" omelets are challenging. I'm going home after work to make omelets for dinner and will try the lower temp/slower cooking to see what happens.....Thanks again to everyone


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Daragm,

I've had to make many an omelette working in banquets at the hotel. I noticed that I had been doing it wrong too. I used to stop stirring and shaking the pan too soon. 

So here's what I do now: Use high heat (it just seems to yield a better texture) but try taking the stirring procedure just a step further, until you almost have scrambled eggs. Then let it set and roll. Your omelette won't be runny, and it won't be brown either. If in doubt, roll it in the pan, seam down and let it set a few seconds longer on the heat. No one will notice if the bottom is brown. 

Our breakfast cook cheats: he fills the omelette, sticks it under the salamander, then rolls it. That's just wrong....


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Or take an amateur's approach that works even for my 10 year old daughter - when bottom is pretty much done, flip the entire omelet so the top is on the bottom and will cook, top with cheese which will melt by the time the top-now-bottom is done, fold in half when plating.:lips:


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

I think Anneke is right. A high heat alone can't be the problem as you just stir it faster to stop it burning. If your technique hasn't changed, perhaps the eggs are not fresh, the whites tend to break down when the eggs get old.

Dave


----------



## riverrun (Nov 14, 2001)

egg protein will start to coagulate (cook) at about 128 degrees F so temp is important because if cooked to fast protein tightens up and sqeezes water out of the egg 
fresh eggs do make a difference also old ones have higher water content.


----------

